

Why I progressively stopped using OS X - Chrix
http://chrixsoftwarethoughts.blogspot.fr/2012/07/why-i-quit-apple-os-x.html

======
stephenr
Sounds like mostly FUD to me.

* Yes, new server-side features require a recent version of the OS. No one is forcing you to use iCloud.

* No, you are not forced to install apps from the Mac App Store

* auto-termination? OS X isn't IOS. Apps don't "auto terminate".

* OS X 10.8 uses HFS+ with Journalling, just like the previous versions of OS X.

* SSDs are still optional on most Macs, if you don't like having ultra fast, reliable local storage.

As for the "memory manager" issue - I don't know what the hell you're doing,
but I've only _just_ (as in, February 2012) replaced my mid-2007 17" MBP. It
had 4GB of RAM (from factory) and still performed perfectly well for
development. I only upgraded because my employer offered a new one.

~~~
Chrix
It's not a fud :) I promise. Only what it happened. And you don't read
carefully my post.One example: I didn't write you are forced use Mac app Store
to install program, I wrote I read about Mountain Lion, by default you must
install from MacAppStore. And I asked "what in the future?". With iPad and
iPhone you can't choose your app provider.

And about, the memory management problem, I used to read this sort of answer:
"It doesnt come to me so, it doesn't exist".

EDIT: And about the file system, I wanted to talk about
[http://forums.appleinsider.com/t/143744/mountain-lion-
brings...](http://forums.appleinsider.com/t/143744/mountain-lion-brings-new-
ios-like-file-handling-icloud-app-library-features)

~~~
stephenr
It's either FUD or complete ignorance on the subject.

"by default you must install from MacAppStore."

That's blatantly false. You can install any App that is signed (any developer
can release a mac App that is signed, without going through the Mac App
Store).

If you want to install non-signed apps (which is a reasonable thing, there are
thousands of great apps that are unsigned still) - you just right click on the
installer and select open - that's all it takes to convince 10.8 that you
accept the software is non-signed.

There is no new filesystem - There is an option to store documents in iCloud.
Calling it a filesystem is akin to saying IMAP is a filesystem because the
emails are also stored on a server somewhere. If you don't like the iCloud
functionality, don't use it.

As for the memory thing - it's not about "it didn't happen to me". It's about
it hasn't happened to anyone I've ever spoken to, and the majority of my
friends use Macs (most are several years old, but have maxed out ram) and 90%
of my colleagues at work (100+ staff around the globe doing development and
design).

Regarding your "choose your app provider" line: The App Store isn't a
"provider". It's a distribution channel for Developers. One of its features is
to protect users from malicious apps.

~~~
pooriaazimi
I think he meant "I read about ML, by default you must install [it] from Mac
App Store", "it" meaning Mountain Lion itself; which is true. Now I don't
agree with most of his points, but you

